# Reflux columns for producing 190 proof ethanol



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi ya'll, a follow up to my article on producing ethanol from scratch, demonstrating the easy way to 95% 190 proof purity.



			15.8.1 Refluxing columns for producing 190 proof Ethanol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Man I Love it 
Makes my Penise Hard LOL


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hi ya'll, a follow up to my article on producing ethanol from scratch, demonstrating the easy way to 95% 190 proof purity.
> 
> 
> 
> 15.8.1 Refluxing columns for producing 190 proof Ethanol


lovely  & excellent pics


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

I just ordered an eight gallon stainless steel milk can boiler with 2" fitting. I'll get this thing up and running for some 190 proof.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I just ordered an eight gallon stainless steel milk can boiler with 2" fitting. I'll get this thing up and running for some 190 proof.
> 
> Bubba



Which 2" fitting does it use?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Which 2" fitting does it use?


I have SS beer kegs
I just have to rip the ball valve out and it will be ready to clamp a tower on
I was wondering do I need the temp/gauge in the barrel as well or just in the tower?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Which 2" fitting does it use?


It's from "Moonshine Distillers"









						8-Gallon Stainless Steel Milk Can Boiler | Moonshine Distiller
					

This stainless steel milk can boiler holds up to 8 gallons of liquid & has a 2" tri-clover fitting for adding accessories. Order online from Moonshine Distiller!




					moonshinedistiller.com
				




I guess a 2" tri-clamp
Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have SS beer kegs
> I just have to rip the ball valve out and it will be ready to clamp a tower on
> I was wondering do I need the temp/gauge in the barrel as well or just in the tower?



Only in the head to monitor vapor temperature, but I monitor both the pot and the head temperatures.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

It is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, I just ordered it, that was fast!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Only in the head to monitor vapor temperature, but I monitor both the pot and the head temperatures.


I thought I would as well, I guess the pot has to get so hot for the head temp to be right, I just wanna know!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It's from "Moonshine Distillers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That would be a 2" Triclamp, which is the same thing that I used.  I used a PTFE screened gasket for the bottom and top of the column and hinged clamps are strong enough for this application.  I used 2" closed cell foam pipe insulation on the column.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It's from "Moonshine Distillers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Do you have a tower already?
How tall is yours


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Say, will a copper column work as well? I thought I would duplicate the collumn height you used and stuff it with copper material they sell for the purpose. 

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I thought I would as well, I guess the pot has to get so hot for the head temp to be right, I just wanna know!
> 
> Bubba



Here is where I have my thermocouples custom made:  [email protected] 

Good product and outstanding service.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Say, will a copper column work as well? I thought I would duplicate the collumn height you used and stuff it with copper material they sell for the purpose.
> 
> Bubba


I want your plans and Mat list when you are finished please


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice one Do you have a tower already?
> How tall is yours


No, Originally I was doing a pot still, but I want the taller collumn for the 190.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Say, will a copper column work as well? I thought I would duplicate the collumn height you used and stuff it with copper material they sell for the purpose.
> 
> Bubba


Copper works fine and has the advantage of helping remove any sulfur compounds.  You can also use copper wool rather than stainless turnings in the packed column.

Also check out Raschig rings.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I want your plans and Mat list when you are finished please


If you mean me, so far I have assembled and soldered a 4 ft Liebig tube from 1/2 inch copper tube inside 1 inch, it's been waiting a while. This isa good winter project!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> No, Originally I was doing a pot still, but I want the taller collumn for the 190.
> 
> Bubba


Take lots of pics and maybe do a thread , Im for one am very interested to see it work 
I too want to build one but I need plans now


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Take lots of pics and maybe do a thread , Im for one am very interested to see it work
> I too want to build one but I need plans now


That's cool checkout the craft distilling forums....  Just like here, but about moonshine.
I will show what I come up with.



Get yer shine on!
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice one Do you have a tower already?
> How tall is yours


No...that is the last thing I need, along with stuffing and a heat source, odd and end connectors, etc. I am going to make two, or one with extension so I can have the 190 setup, plus convert to pot still if need should arise.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

When I get home I will take a shot of the Liebig tube I built for it. Ever clear is just a little north of 30 bucks for 1.75, so not like I will save a bunch of my money, I think I just want to do it.

I was born in Kentucky, I guess it comes natural.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Man, that thing came fast! Here it is with condenser.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Copper works fine and has the advantage of helping remove any sulfur compounds.  You can also use copper wool rather than stainless turnings in the packed column.
> 
> Also check out Raschig rings.


I was just reading about that and the rings. Does that screen on the grommet small enough to prevent the Raschig rings from falling through?

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I was just reading about that and the rings. Does that screen on the grommet small enough to prevent the Raschig rings from falling through?
> 
> Bubba


Yes.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Cool. I realized I need a few extra parts, the flange to solder to the copper column, various grommets etc. It said it came with a tri clamp, and it did. Looks like I need two. There is a flange at the bottom of the can, and the block off piece is held with that one. I will need another to clamp column to the top.

It has a double bottom and that small rise allows the bottom flange to be  even with the inside bottom of can, due to the space between that and the actual bottom of the kettle.

I have the two inch copper cap for my column, and pieces turning to side, and connecting to condenser. I will put a submersible pump in a 27 gallon tote, to cycle cold water through the condenser.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Here is a source for triclamp parts and brewery ware: Glacier Tanks | Tri Clamp Fittings & Custom Brewing Tanks


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here is a source for triclamp parts and brewery ware: Glacier Tanks | Tri Clamp Fittings & Custom Brewing Tanks


Thanks!  Yeah, I still need a lot of odds and ends.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jan 7, 2022)

Will come back later with some questions. Mine is 100% home made...Old school use what you got.

pic of the first one


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

Not a dam thing wrong with such southern engineering, probably how most shine was made historically. As long as it's hot at one end and cold on the other.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Got to Love Josh from the show Moonshiners 
I love the designs he has come up with


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Come on Cutie Pie




Just a Good Ole Boy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

That guy is a fking mess. I wouldn't hang out with that accident waiting to happen even if i was drunk. He fks more shit up than all the other guys combined. Has wrecks all the god damn time. Cut off some of his damn fingers. Beat up his best friend. Let his dog get snake bitten. Got busted more then once. He is funny as hell and his dog looks nothing like what you would expect him to own. I like the new show where they compete in front of the judges. 
The original show got to stupid in the 2nd and 3rd yr because there is no fking way the Feds didn't know what and where they were making Moonshine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That guy is a fking mess. I wouldn't hang out with that accident waiting to happen even if i was drunk. He fks more shit up than all the other guys combined. Has wrecks all the god damn time. Cut off some of his damn fingers. Beat up his best friend. Let his dog get snake bitten. Got busted more then once. He is funny as **** and his dog looks nothing like what you would expect him to own. I like the new show where they compete in front of the judges.
> The original show got to stupid in the 2nd and 3rd yr because there is no fking way the Feds didn't know what and where they were making Moonshine.


It's only a show, he is made to be the clumsy one on purpose LOL
That was where I was going next
Even the dog walked into a yellow jacket nest and got stung a crap load.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

The 2 brothers or friends that do the show on making it with 3 contestants is Great
The one Guy trained under Popcorn, They know there stuff I gather


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

What exactly does a "thumper" do? I assume it won't concentrate 190 like a tall column of or Greywolf would do it, right? I might like one anyway for pot still uses.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> What exactly does a "thumper" do? I assume it won't concentrate 190 like a tall column of or Greywolf would do it, right? I might like one anyway for pot still uses.
> 
> Bubba


Another way to bump up the concentration, but not all the way to 190 proof.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Another way to bump up the concentration, but not all the way to 190 proof.


That's what I figured, more for whiskey making than ever clear. Another thing, I may try a stainless column for water, I'm told water tastes funny out of copper stills? Not that distilling water is that important....

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's what I figured, more for whiskey making than ever clear. Another thing, I may try a stainless column for water, I'm told water tastes funny out of copper stills? Not that distilling water is that important....
> 
> Bubba



True, though you can set your column aside and distill water operating as a simple pot still and condenser. 

You can't boil a liquid hotter than its lowest boiling point constituent at atmospheric pressure, so if you monitor heat temperatures, you can tell when the lighter weight VOC's are boiling off and when it is water.

If you vent to atmosphere until your head temperature reaches 100C/212F and then pass that through your condenser until head temperature begins to again rise, and then stop and dump the higher boiling point tails and repeat, you will have separated the water fraction from those lighter and heavier than water, as well as its water-soluble mineral content.

If you are going to add thermocouples, consider adding a PID controller for the heat, and then you can set maximum temperatures and not have to watch it so close.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Sounds like you guys are making Moonshine.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been looking at those heater/controller setups, maybe eventually, but first it will be good old propane. Using propane, I understand requires a unit with very good adjustment, not just turkey fry heat.  The one from same place has been out of stock, now I don't see it listed, do I need to figure out a good one with proper adjustment. 

Any recommended heat sources ( besides the obvious cry once heater/controller) for heating?

I'm all ears!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sounds like you guys are making Moonshine.


Ahhh, what's moonshine? I have no idea.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

I ordererd a propane heater, wasn't sure about good ones, was just told to get one that has good adjustability, some just want to run around turkey frying temperature.  The mostest bestest was a little over 200, so I settle with this for less than half.. Reviews said it ran low well.  This will work until the smoke clears a little more.

"Still" need to get column, stuffing and a few odd and end connectors.  Getting closer.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It's only a show, he is made to be the clumsy one on purpose LOL
> That was where I was going next
> Even the dog walked into a yellow jacket nest and got stung a crap load.


I read somewhere or the other that the show MOONSHINERS, not the 3 contestant one, that there was no actual booze being made.  I mean really, either they have the dumbest law enforcement....Just follow the camera crew when they leave filming the cops to where they are filming the still....

I don't know about the three contestants one, some folks are involved with a legal distilling outfit, so maybe they are covered.  These shows are likely just to promote home distillation.

I'm just after 190 alch, not for drinking.

Bubba


----------



## g041579 (Jan 9, 2022)

Get a digital control air still, two runs will get you 190 proof, on the kitchen counter. I make all my
ethanol for exacting with my still. Amazon has all kinds to choose from.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah Moonshine Distillers is a lot better then the 1st show. And it is all legal. 
The other one was probably for real the first yr but after that no fking way could they get by with that bullshit.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah, one show it shows them building an underground still house located under a outdoor stage. I guess the law enforcment doesn't watch tv 

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

You can get by with it the 1st season because it's recorded. But after that,, no fking way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

g041579 said:


> View attachment 285920
> 
> 
> Get a digital control air still, two runs will get you 190 proof, on the kitchen counter. I make all my
> ethanol for exacting with my still. Amazon has all kinds to choose from.


I have researched these a lot and are you saying you have proofed the results coming from your using an alcohol hydrometer (tell percentage of alcohol in fluid)
and its comes out as 95% pure alcohol?\
I call no way, the still is not designed to make that kind of liquor .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

But yes it will make alcohol but not 190 proof


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Moonshine Distillers is a lot better then the 1st show. And it is all legal.
> The other one was probably for real the first yr but after that no fking way could they get by with that bullshit.


It may have to do with the fact That someone on the set is a licensed distiller in that state and they operate under that persons license and responsibilities.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have researched these a lot and are you saying you have proofed the results coming from your using an alcohol hydrometer (tell percentage of alcohol in fluid)
> and its comes out as 95% pure alcohol?\
> I call no way, the still is not designed to make that kind of liquor .


Looks a Little shy of 8 gal boiler I'm using....

Bubba


----------



## g041579 (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have researched these a lot and are you saying you have proofed the results coming from your using an alcohol hydrometer (tell percentage of alcohol in fluid)
> and its comes out as 95% pure alcohol?\
> I call no way, the still is not designed to make that kind of liquor .



I start with 12%  mash,10lbs sugar,1/2 cup bakers yeast in 5 gal water. 
The first run I get the percentage
to 60%. The 2nd run I get between 180 to 190% proof. By the way pure alcohol is 100%, you'll
need a meter to measure your progress. There is no head to discard from sugar mash, named mountain dew. A digital air still is acuate and you can set it for different evaporation points for different fluids. Five gallons makes 2 1/2 quarts at that high of proof.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

100% alcohol won't be for long. I've bought "reagent grade 100%iso" but once it was opened, it begins to absorb moisture from the air, stabilizing around 95%. I would think ethanol would act similarly.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> 100% alcohol won't be for long. I've bought "reagent grade 100%iso" but once it was opened, it begins to absorb moisture from the air, stabilizing around 95%. I would think ethanol would act similarly.
> 
> Bubba


The only way I've reached 200 proof/100%, was to use mol sieve to remove the last 5% water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

g041579 said:


> I start with 12%  mash,10lbs sugar,1/2 cup bakers yeast in 5 gal water.
> The first run I get the percentage
> to 60%. The 2nd run I get between 180 to 190% proof. By the way pure alcohol is 100%, you'll
> need a meter to measure your progress. There is no head to discard from sugar mash, named mountain dew. A digital air still is acuate and you can set it for different evaporation points for different fluids. Five gallons makes 2 1/2 quarts at that high of proof.


OK you are doing more than one run, but have you actually use a proof hydrometer 
Like this to check final proof



also have you moded that distiller at all, most come with a pressure relief (small hole in tubing) built into the coil lines at top the heating unit that allows the loss of steam. It never allows it to reach high alcohol percentages due to the loss.
If you are actually getting those number I may reexamine one.
Are all tubing made from steel inside, and no rubber of plastic parts inside that the alcohol comes in contact with. The Chinese produce mass quantities of these units with plastic liners and hoses which leach PCBs into final product  .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2022)

I recommend both a hydrometer and a graduated flask tall enough for it to sink all the way past the 200 proof mark.  Note that the hydrometers work at a specific temperature and require adjustments above and below that.  

Also a pH meter if you have any color blindness.  I used litmus paper last time my meter batteries were dead and got half the yield from dropping too low.

If you are going for 190 proof, then I suggest looking at yeast strains that will allow up to 20% ABV.  For 5 gallon runs, I use the original/classic Turbo Yeast with 17.5 lbs of corn sugar for that purpose and adjust pH using citric acid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I recommend both a hydrometer and a graduated flask tall enough for it to sink all the way past the 200 proof mark.  Note that the hydrometers work at a specific temperature and require adjustments above and below that.
> 
> Also a pH meter if you have any color blindness.  I used litmus paper last time my meter batteries were dead and got half the yield from dropping too low.
> 
> If you are going for 190 proof, then I suggest looking at yeast strains that will allow up to 20% ABV.  For 5 gallon runs, I use the original/classic Turbo Yeast with 17.5 lbs of corn sugar for that purpose and adjust pH using citric acid.


Would Turbo yeast actually allow one to make 190proof using a table top distiller ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Would Turbo yeast actually allow one to make 190proof using a table top distiller ?



All the Turbo Yeast does is produce higher alcohol by volume before it goes dormant, so you distill less volume.  

If you are talking about an table top air still, I think you would run out of liquid before you ran it enough cycles to approach 190 proof.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All the Turbo Yeast does is produce higher alcohol by volume before it goes dormant, so you distill less volume.
> 
> If you are talking about an table top air still, I think you would run out of liquid before you ran it enough cycles to approach 190 proof.


I agree Thk U


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

Look at the difficulty Walt went to with his tower to get there. If only he'd known to snag one of these.

Bubba


----------



## g041579 (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK you are doing more than one run, but have you actually use a proof hydrometer
> Like this to check final proof
> View attachment 285940
> also have you moded that distiller at all, most come with a pressure relief (small hole in tubing) built into the coil lines at top the heating unit that allows the loss of steam. It never allows it to reach high alcohol percentages due to the loss.
> ...


Yes I have those, been exacting for about 8yrs. Alcohol boiling point is 173.3f and water is 212f, my 1st air still had a cutoff at 212 and you had to time it to turn it off so you wouldn't exact lower proof runs with higher water levels. My digital air still can be set to 173.3f on the money and your runs has less water than at 212f, so you get higher levels of alcohol with each run. The air still is stainless steel, the pot and air coil both are. I got my digital on Amazon for about $160. Once I make the alcohol, I use it to exact my cannabis oil from the alcohol for eatables.


----------



## stain (Jan 10, 2022)

I use a Parrot. A simple contraption to set the hydrometer in. Then drip the extract into it giving the proof as it comes out of the condenser. You can adjust the temps to get on average 120 to 150 proof. I keep the temp between 179 to 190 at the top of the column to get the best hand sanitizer (cough cough)


----------



## g041579 (Jan 11, 2022)

stain said:


> I use a Parrot. A simple contraption to set the hydrometer in. Then drip the extract into it giving the proof as it comes out of the condenser. You can adjust the temps to get on average 120 to 150 proof. I keep the temp between 179 to 190 at the top of the column to get the best hand sanitizer (cough cough)
> 
> View attachment 285994
> View attachment 285994
> View attachment 285995


Nice setup, I use a flash for mine. You want to track what's coming out. How much mash do
you run.


----------



## stain (Jan 11, 2022)

The last run was 20 gallons of fresh squeezed pure apple juice. From a neighbor's tree. 2lbs sugar to 5gl of juice. No water added. Yielded 2.5gl of 120+ proof. 

Now that that I have a fruit press. Been building relationships with all the neighbors with fruit trees. Offering to press their fruit for juice.  Even did 15 gallon run of wild sand plum. We have wild pear trees here too. Just waiting for a good year for pear.


----------



## g041579 (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I agree Thk U





stain said:


> The last run was 20 gallons of fresh squeezed pure apple juice. From a neighbor's tree. 2lbs sugar to 5gl of juice. No water added. Yielded 2.5gl of 120+ proof.
> 
> Now that that I have a fruit press. Been building relationships with all the neighbors with fruit trees. Offering to press their fruit for juice.  Even did 15 gallon run of wild sand plum. We have wild pear trees here too. Just waiting for a good year for pear.


Man, that sounds tasty,with a kick. Sand plum sounds good too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

stain said:


> The last run was 20 gallons of fresh squeezed pure apple juice. From a neighbor's tree. 2lbs sugar to 5gl of juice. No water added. Yielded 2.5gl of 120+ proof.
> 
> Now that that I have a fruit press. Been building relationships with all the neighbors with fruit trees. Offering to press their fruit for juice.  Even did 15 gallon run of wild sand plum. We have wild pear trees here too. Just waiting for a good year for pear.




now I want some Oklahoma sand plums….I sure miss them…persimmons too but they have to be tree ripe before I eat one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

g041579 said:


> Yes I have those, been exacting for about 8yrs. Alcohol boiling point is 173.3f and water is 212f, my 1st air still had a cutoff at 212 and you had to time it to turn it off so you wouldn't exact lower proof runs with higher water levels. My digital air still can be set to 173.3f on the money and your runs has less water than at 212f, so you get higher levels of alcohol with each run. The air still is stainless steel, the pot and air coil both are. I got my digital on Amazon for about $160. Once I make the alcohol, I use it to exact my cannabis oil from the alcohol for eatables.


OK you have a newer one then I ever tested  Calling it a digital air still now never heard that before.
I have done runs on mine and can not get near 190 proof but mine has no temp control and has plastic collection bin which I refuse to use and ended up buying a glass one. But it now sits on the shelf.
Have you ever tried to reduce a large batch of tincture (THC alcohol mix) in your unit, and does the everclear or 190 proof still out back to original proof after collecting it?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok, have obtained a propane kettle heater and ordered copper column and extender I think,
Sort of confusing. Think I will buy a top and condenser made of stainless for water.

The reflux column they sell have a jacketed section at the top that cool water also runs through, improving the refluxing of the column.

All copper for whis....I mean everclear 

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Good idea using a simple stainless pot still lid and condenser for the water.

There are two ways to set up a reflux still, one is with vapor control and the other is with liquid control.

For instance, you can run a shorter reflux column with an Allihn condenser on top through which you control the coolant temperature and flow to determine what vapors make it past it to a second condenser that chills them to a liquid.  It sounds like their's may be a variation on that, but you need coolant control to make it work reliably.

I designed my first reflux still to do either but found that I could accomplish the same thing with less monkey motion, just by extending my column and using vapor control.

You can extend your column with just a clean piece of Schedule 40 Type L copper pipe and coupling soldered together with 95:5 Lead free solder.  You would then need a 2" sanitary flange on each end and some 2" closed cell foam pipe insulation to insulate it.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good idea using a simple stainless pot still lid and condenser for the water.
> 
> There are two ways to set up a reflux still, one is with vapor control and the other is with liquid control.
> 
> ...


I've ordered enough parts to do just a tower, sections will be held together with those tri-clover clamp things and silicone gaskets. I'll leave off the little top condenser deal.

Bubba


----------



## g041579 (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK you have a newer one then I ever tested  Calling it a digital air still now never heard that before.
> I have done runs on mine and can not get near 190 proof but mine has no temp control and has plastic collection bin which I refuse to use and ended up buying a glass one. But it now sits on the shelf.
> Have you ever tried to reduce a large batch of tincture (THC alcohol mix) in your unit, and does the everclear or 190 proof still out back to original proof after collecting it?


Thats a yes, the ethanol will come out higher each time you distill until you hit 190. to get to 200 you will
need a added step that I'm not familiar with, but someone mentioned this on this thread.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I want your plans and Mat list when you are finished please


Do you already have the conversion piece for 2" tri-clamp fitting?  Going through stuff I saw a kit for that, mid fifty bucks.
Lots of folks on Homedistiller use those, lots.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> True, though you can set your column aside and distill water operating as a simple pot still and condenser.
> 
> You can't boil a liquid hotter than its lowest boiling point constituent at atmospheric pressure, so if you monitor heat temperatures, you can tell when the lighter weight VOC's are boiling off and when it is water.
> 
> ...


Just a spot of confusion on my part, thought this was clear until I looked harder.

"...if you monitor heat temperatures, you can tell when the lighter weight VOC's are boiling off and when it is water."

"If you vent to atmosphere until your head temperature reaches 100C/212F and then pass that through your condenser until head temperature begins to rise, and then stop and dump the higher boiling point tails and repeat, you will have separated the water fraction from those lighter and heavier than water , as well as its water-soluble mineral content."

To bubba means: 
bring kettle with top off until 110C/212F. Then close it up and begin its travel through condenser, until head temp begins to rise, and then dump the higher boiling point tails and repeat.

To Bubba means: when temps begin to rise,  towards end of run, temps will rise, which means the alky is done so throw out the tails, or dump in next batch what ever.

Makes sense temps would rise, alcohol boils off lower, once gone water requires more heat.  Not sure how heat goes up,
but I can accept that it does.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I recommend both a hydrometer and a graduated flask tall enough for it to sink all the way past the 200 proof mark.  Note that the hydrometers work at a specific temperature and require adjustments above and below that.
> 
> Also a pH meter if you have any color blindness.  I used litmus paper last time my meter batteries were dead and got half the yield from dropping too low.
> 
> If you are going for 190 proof, then I suggest looking at yeast strains that will allow up to 20% ABV.  For 5 gallon runs, I use the original/classic Turbo Yeast with 17.5 lbs of corn sugar for that purpose and adjust pH using citric acid.


What PH are we shooting for?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> What PH are we shooting for? Thanks, Bubba



4.0 to 4.5.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Just a spot of confusion on my part, thought this was clear until I looked harder.
> 
> "...if you monitor heat temperatures, you can tell when the lighter weight VOC's are boiling off and when it is water."
> 
> ...



100C/212F in the head and then attach the condenser hose for water.

You can't heat a liquid hotter than its boiling temperature unless you increase the atmospheric pressure on it.  Adding more heat just makes it boil faster. 

The liquids boiling point is a function of the boiling point of its constituents.  They each boil off at their respective boiling points and as soon as they boil off, the liquid will stop boiling and the temperature will rise until it reaches the next lowest boiling point.

I measure both the pot and heat temperature and judge what vapors are coming off based on the head temperature.

The pot itself may get hotter than 110C/230F because non-volatiles like salts increase the boiling point of water, even though they don't boil off themselves.   IE:  Brine boils at 110C/230F.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 4.0 to 4.5.


Do we adjust it if off, and what with? If some idiot accidentally drinks some, I don't wanna poison them!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Do we adjust it if off, and what with? If some idiot accidentally drinks some, I don't wanna poison them!
> Bubba



Citric acid to lower the pH and baking soda or sodium hydroxide to raise the pH.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here is a source for triclamp parts and brewery ware: Glacier Tanks | Tri Clamp Fittings & Custom Brewing Tanks


These guys are fast! Parts for head will be here Monday.
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here is a source for triclamp parts and brewery ware: Glacier Tanks | Tri Clamp Fittings & Custom Brewing Tanks


Got my head parts and clamps coming, 90 degree, 45 degree and triclamps and silicone gaskets. Last part will be to attach condenser with and sugar wash here I come. Delivery for Monday.

Forgot to get turbo yeast, maybe some brewer supply has it where I can just go pick it up.

Something to ferment in still needed. I would like the nice 8 gallon stainless fermenter from moonshine distillers but 300 bucks, I will use food grade plastic bucket for sugar wash.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

You will also need an airlock, citric acid, and some Star San .  I get my supplies locally at:  F.H. Steinbart Co.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You will also need an airlock, citric acid, and some Star San .  I get my supplies locally at:  F.H. Steinbart Co.


Can always rig up and airlock with some tubing and a water vessel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

I was a Big wine maker (and beer) but made over 300 gals a yr in my other life
Fresh grape juice from Cali was the best


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can always rig up and airlock with some tubing and a water vessel
> View attachment 286583


I'll have a proper fermenter at some point, I guess a balloon would work, but air locks just a couple bucks. I suppose a 6 gallon (or 8 gallon if they make one) carboy would be fine. Really like the stainless fermenter I saw.









						8-Gallon Stainless-Steel Conical Fermenter | Moonshine Distiller
					

Purchase an 8-gallon conical fermenter for your distillery! This stainless-steel tank features two 1.5″ tri-clover ferrules and is easy to clean.




					moonshinedistiller.com
				




Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'll have a proper fermenter at some point, I guess a balloon would work, but air locks just a couple bucks. I suppose a 6 gallon (or 8 gallon if they make one) carboy would be fine. Really like the stainless fermenter I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The air tube into water works fine even better than the smaller airlocs that can dry out fast and lock is then lost


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

I used a plastic carboy and factory bubbler:



			10.19 190 Proof Ethanol from scratch


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

Waiting for final stuff to arrive. Then a water run, then 50/50 water/vinegar, then some cheap wine. Rinse and begin a mash.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

Little more dribbled in, 20 inch copper column extender ( for pot still head or extra height on reflux column) with  tri clamp flanges on both ends, TRI clamps, silicone gaskets, silicone gasket with screen to hold stuffing in stainless column, and the hose attachments for condenser.

A bit closer...a bit.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Behold the reflux head and extension!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Behold the reflux head and extension!
> 
> Bubba


Grats Brother had did you end up doing the 2 inch copper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Ya need a new forum pic


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes, but all the confusion was with the copper pot still head, I was going to a big plumbing supply place, but we got hammered with snow/ice so I'm not getting out in it.

The lower copper extension is what the pot still head will go on. This piece came with the ferrels already attached and soldered, so it was bolt on.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

If I had it to do over, I might have done 3 inch. Price jumps up quite a bit, 2 inch will be fine.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Well, after all that I have learned via email with moonshinedistiller, is that the copper Ferrells fit great in copper DWV. Typically used for drains and venting. It has still thinner walls than type M, so obviously also has greater inside diameter.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2022)

Have the DWV pipe on way to complete copper pot still head.  Got to thinking yesterday morning, that while it might be to cold to sit out in the garage with still,, for the water/vinegar cleaning run I could do that inside, no flamable vapors there.

Plopped the 8 gallon boiler on top of the Gas stove's largest eye.  I had to remove the column and run it in pot still (albeit stainless) mode due to lack of ceiling height.


This gave me a chance to see how it runs and answered a bunch of questions I had been wondering about.  I had 2.5 gallons of vinegar/water and cooked out a little over a gallon of it.  I guess it did its job, when the distillate began to flow it smelled of stainless steel and vinegar.  After a while it just smelled like vinegar.  Up to 50 today, maybe I can try another with the column and the propane heater combo.

Quite impressed with fit, finish and workmanship on these parts from Moonshinedistillers.  They quickly answered all emails, and were extremely fast on the shipping.  I have ordered 4 or 5 times, each time results were good.  The order with the column itself was "delayed" because of covid employee issues... it was still only a week.  faster than most places running full speed.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I used a plastic carboy and factory bubbler:
> 
> 
> 
> 10.19 190 Proof Ethanol from scratch


Got a few more triclamps and stainless steel 45 degree and 90 degree 2" pieces with triclamp ferrules on each end. I ordered them from the outfit you suggested, prompt and fast shipping.


Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Got a few more triclamps and stainless steel 45 degree and 90 degree 2" pieces with triclamp ferrules on each end. I ordered them from the outfit you suggested, prompt and fast shipping. Bubba



They are local and where I got the parts to build the first closed loop Terpenator extraction system.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

Just about ready to finish soldering the copper still top. Obviously still need the copper 45 degree and a couple copper ferrels.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm looking at a 5 gallon still setup on Amazon.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

When I get more play money for still, I want a 3 gallon milk can like the 8 gallon. It would be a good small batch on top of stove, all my "parts" fit on it. Could also be used as a thumper I guess.

Maybe we will have a 190 proof ethanol distilling group. Lol. 5 gallon is a good size.
Most recipes I see are based on 5 gallon size.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 28, 2022)

Finished the copper pot still top and condenser and ran a vinegar run through it. First jar very green/cloudy, second one slightly cloudy, third and beyond, crystal clear.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2022)

If anyone is interested in the "pot still" version, I made it from 2" copper DFW pipe. It is lighter weight, and so it's hole diameter is large enough for the copper ferrel to fit without machining. Heavier pipe has a smaller inside dimension, more machining required.

A 2" to 1/2" reducer, and the copper ferrel that allows attachment to the still. A stainless steel 15 degree with TRI clamp fittings. I also got a 45 degree version, to allow downpipe to go straight down into a thump barrel, if so desired.

The condenser is a good 4 ft long and works great. My column reflux top's condenser is only about 2/3s as long, inside tube and jacket smaller size tubing as well. When it's at full boil, condenser may feel warm on the top 1/3 unless cooling water is turned up. The long copper one stays cold all the way to the exhaust portion condenser. Only needs enough water pressure to fill condenser. Good over kill. Of course this pot still top won't produce 190 like the column will, but it was a fun build.

Now to do the sacrificial run, box wine or the like, the it's ready. I may use it for stripping run, then to 190 with reflux top. Of course that spoils the "190 in one run" but will give me necessary experience? Who knows....pic shows a 20 inch copper extension, really for extra tall reflux top.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Looks Great I was wondering how it was coming along
I have watched since the beginning


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2022)

Hit a little bump figuring out copper pipe. Several types, some heavier, some lighter.
The outside diameter is the same, so the heavier, the smaller the inside diameter.

The lighter pipe I used, really put the torch to the ferrel, it's substantially heavier copper and will heat slower. Clean copper with fine sand paper, use plenty of flux and remember, use nolead silver bearing solder and plenty of flux.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

Ran a sacrificial run of franzia chadornay box wine through the copper pot still.

Hearts came off at a little over130 proof. Next, we see what column reflux head will do.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

g041579 said:


> I start with 12%  mash,10lbs sugar,1/2 cup bakers yeast in 5 gal water.
> The first run I get the percentage
> to 60%. The 2nd run I get between 180 to 190% proof. By the way pure alcohol is 100%, you'll
> need a meter to measure your progress. There is no head to discard from sugar mash, named mountain dew. A digital air still is acuate and you can set it for different evaporation points for different fluids. Five gallons makes 2 1/2 quarts at that high of proof.


I think you mean 190 proof? Think you just accidentally hit the "%" as you did say proof.
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

As proof went down, tails began. Suddenly 120, then 110, 100 etc.
Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 6, 2022)

My first cut is usually about 130 proof as well.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My first cut is usually about 130 proof as well.


I wasnt real careful about temp of everything when measuring proof.  I just went with the temp of the room, about 70 at the time, so who knows, but I'm sure its close.  I cant tell poo by shaking and looking at bubbles....

Will try column and see what it does in one run.  It wasnt as high as yours (the column) in the article, so I bought an extension, a couple of those gaskets with the screen in them, a roll of the copper mesh and those ceramic rings you told me about. Turbo yeast, sugar, etc.  Hoping to duplicate efforts!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I wasnt real careful about temp of everything when measuring proof.  I just went with the temp of the room, about 70 at the time, so who knows, but I'm sure its close.  I cant tell poo by shaking and looking at bubbles....
> 
> Will try column and see what it does in one run.  It wasnt as high as yours (the column) in the article, so I bought an extension, a couple of those gaskets with the screen in them, a roll of the copper mesh and those ceramic rings you told me about. Turbo yeast, sugar, etc.  Hoping to duplicate efforts!
> 
> Bubba



Should work!  Ah wait with bait on mah breath!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2022)

Got everything together, but can't locate, thought I bought some kind of sterilizing stuff for fermenter, but nowhere to be found.

Is there a good substitute, bleach water, alcohol or the like. One guy told me just to rinse it out super good with hot water?

Suggestions?

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Got everything together, but can't locate, thought I bought some kind of sterilizing stuff for fermenter, but nowhere to be found.
> 
> Is there a good substitute, bleach water, alcohol or the like. One guy told me just to rinse it out super good with hot water?
> 
> ...


I first wash with water and remove any solids clinging to the insides of the carboy, then rinse out with Star San, which I picked up on-line.  









						Star San Acid Sanitizer, 8 oz  | eBay
					

Star San is an acid based no rinse sanitizer. Use only one ounce per 5 gallons of water. You can minimize the foaming effect by adding Star San to the vessel after the water has been added, and by siphoning as opposed to pouring the solution between vessels.



					www.ebay.com
				




It's active ingredients are Dodecylbenzenesulfonic acid and Phosphoric Acid, which suggests they are also trying to remove any organics, as well as sanitize.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I first wash with water and remove any solids clinging to the insides of the carboy, then rinse out with Star San, which I picked up on-line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I ordered some of that, I will have to keep looking, might not have made it into my "box o stuff" in the garage.
Otherwise, I will order some more.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2022)

found it. I new I had already bought it.  I thought I remembered that it was a powder.  Nope, that was the citric acid.
Starsan is liquid and in a container like insecticide comes in, with the little built in measuring cup.  I thought it was my Pyganic.  Nope.  Mash time.

Bubba


----------

